# Have any of you had Facial Fillers?



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Specifically in the cheeks? I have an appointment scheduled next Monday to get filler in my cheeks. I've had Juvaderm around my mouth and also had the laugh lines filled in, but never had it placed in my cheeks before. If you have had it done, were you happy with the results?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've used Restalyne and Juvaderm on my lips and under eye area. I've heard that the Sculptra version works best for cheeks now, it can be more easily distributed and dispersed. But I have not had that done at this point.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've had the Juvaderm Voluma done on my cheeks and saw a lift immediately. I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

What kind of money are we talking about? Wife is thinking about it...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

soccermom2three said:


> I've had the Juvaderm Voluma done on my cheeks and saw a lift immediately. I'm really happy with the results.


Voluma is what I'm getting Monday.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

john117 said:


> What kind of money are we talking about? Wife is thinking about it...


Depends on where you have it done and how many syringes are used. The Juvaderm used around the mouth is about $500 per syringe and the Voluma for cheeks is about $800 per syringe.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ok not bad, how much does a syringe 'fix' and is it permanent? Like one syringe for whole mouth or both eyes ??

Thanks!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

A doctor would have to make that determination John. My doctor told me that I will probably need to use one syringe for my cheeks and one syringe for my mouth area. The first time I had Juvaderm around my mouth, he used 2 syringes. It really depends on how deep your lines are and how many areas they have to fill as to how many syringes they use. The doctor I use is more on the conservative side with the injections because he said you can always go back an add more if you need and/or want to. 

It's not permanent. The docs tell you it lasts about a year, but mine lasted almost 2 years.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ok, we will check with her doc! Sounds reasonable cost wise.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

It's much cheaper than a facelift.

Men have fillers done too John...................


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

What part of the face is this done on? Cheekbones, or below that? What's the purpose? Just curious.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had it put in the laugh lines on each side of my mouth, the corners of my lips and some lines above my lips. I'm having that done again as well as some filler in my cheeks. Oh, they also filled in a small scar (from chicken pox) on my cheek. This will be the first time getting filler in my cheeks. They can also put filler in the hollow of your eyes, but I'm chicken to do that. Can't imagine getting needles stuck in the skin underneath my eyes.......ugh, it hurts just to think about it.

I guess the purpose would be to look younger. As you age, collagen breaks down and your lips start to droop at the corners, you get hollow areas underneath your eyes and your cheek bones, plus those marionette lines on the sides of your mouth. The filler is subtle and it isn't as invasive as a face lift. 

Looking old sucks! So, I'm going to do everything in my power to slow it down as much as possible - at least for a little while. LOL


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

karole said:


> I've had it put in the laugh lines on each side of my mouth, the corners of my lips and some lines above my lips. I'm having that done again as well as some filler in my cheeks. Oh, they also filled in a small scar (from chicken pox) on my cheek. This will be the first time getting filler in my cheeks. They can also put filler in the hollow of your eyes, but I'm chicken to do that. Can't imagine getting needles stuck in the skin underneath my eyes.......ugh, it hurts just to think about it.
> 
> I guess the purpose would be to look younger. As you age, collagen breaks down and your lips start to droop at the corners, you get hollow areas underneath your eyes and your cheek bones, plus those marionette lines on the sides of your mouth. The filler is subtle and it isn't as invasive as a face lift.
> 
> Looking old sucks! So, I'm going to do everything in my power to slow it down as much as possible - at least for a little while. LOL


Omg, I can't imagine needs there either. Eyes watering! I just had to have needles in the palms of my hands and that hurt like hell!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Omg, I can't imagine needs there either. Eyes watering! I just had to have needles in the palms of my hands and that hurt like hell!



I've done it, it hurts like a mother but the results are worth it. My lips actually hurt a little more but maybe it was because I did those first.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

kristin2349 said:


> I've done it, it hurts like a mother but the results are worth it. My lips actually hurt a little more but maybe it was because I did those first.


Kristin, you had the filler underneath your eyes? I've been afraid to do that, but I need too.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

karole said:


> Kristin, you had the filler underneath your eyes? I've been afraid to do that, but I need too.



Yes, I did. I've gone to training classes with the Dr. that does my injections and been his face before:surprise:

My lips are already pretty full, and I don't ever need close to a full vial so I let them inject me where they think I need it. The Dr. I go to is very conservative in his use of fillers. He'll Botox me into oblivion if I want but fillers he is really light handed with.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

kristin2349 said:


> Yes, I did. I've gone to training classes with the Dr. that does my injections and been his face before:surprise:
> 
> My lips are already pretty full, and I don't ever need close to a full vial so I let them inject me where they think I need it. The Dr. I go to is very conservative in his use of fillers. He'll Botox me into oblivion if I want but fillers he is really light handed with.


Kristin, sorry for all the questions, but what type of filler did you get underneath your eyes? Several years ago when I first got filler, the docs wouldn't put it underneath your eyes. The doctor told me it was too difficult to smooth out and would look lumpy. But, there were only a couple different kinds of fillers then and there are so many better ones available now. Also, do you use a dermatologist or a plastic surgeon to get your fillers?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

What's the difference between Botox and fillers.

I have a friend who sells Nerium (shoves it down everyone's throats on FB) and their undereye serum looks like it works very well. I know Arbonne has some, too.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I've tried Arbonne and didn't like it. I used Obagi for years. Now, I only use a really good moisturizer with sunscreen and Retin-A. 

"Botox is a neurotoxin which blocks the action of nerves on muscles. We use it to target muscles that form wrinkles. It relaxes the muscles, softening the wrinkle. It lasts for 3-6 months. Fillers are injected into the skin to fill in wrinkles, directly softening them."


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

karole said:


> Kristin, sorry for all the questions, but what type of filler did you get underneath your eyes? Several years ago when I first got filler, the docs wouldn't put it underneath your eyes. The doctor told me it was too difficult to smooth out and would look lumpy. But, there were only a couple different kinds of fillers then and there are so many better ones available now. Also, do you use a dermatologist or a plastic surgeon to get your fillers?



I'm pretty sure he used Restalyne under the eye area, I had it done a year ago. I go to a plastic surgeon that has a cosmetic sugery group practice. I know the under eye area used to be off limits for everything but fat transfer, but that isn't the case anymore. Fat transfer is a bit more intensive. They can also do an IPL photofacial on your eye area now but that is pretty brutal from what I have seen.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

karole said:


> Depends on where you have it done and how many syringes are used. The Juvaderm used around the mouth is about $500 per syringe and the Voluma for cheeks is about $800 per syringe.


This is about what I spend too. If you sign up for the Brilliant Distinctions "club" you do get points that go toward a coupon. I think the most I've received is $40.

I try to go when my Doctor is having some kind of special. He usually has a special on Botox or Juvaderm a few times a year.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

john117 said:


> Ok not bad, how much does a syringe 'fix' and is it permanent? Like one syringe for whole mouth or both eyes ??
> 
> Thanks!


It is not permanent, (I wish!). I think it lasts about a year. I think I was initially told 18 months for the Juvaderm Voluma. My doctor uses one syringe of the Voluma right along my upper cheek bones, (it creates a lift) and one syringe of regular Juvaderm to fill in my "marionette" lines on the sides of my mouth. 

I'm totally afraid of using anything on my lips. I don't want to look like a candidate for Housewives of Beverly Hills or Orange County.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's a necessary evil regardless... my wife has been blessed with great skin (yellowish Central Asian) which is drum tight at 56 almost 57, but around eyes and mouth she needs help. We have a phenomenal and nationally renowned cosmetic dermatologist that the girls see. I will check to see....


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I've done Voluma and love it... botox usually when I get the Voluma. But the botox wears off much faster. All expensive. I work a second job to pay for all of this. Totally worth it. I consider it aging gracefully and not putting a stop to aging.. just a better version of myself. 
Would never get my lips done as it looks like it hurts, I have full lips and I can usually tell when people have that done.. they look - duck lipped or something.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Got the Voluma and the Juvaderm yesterday! LOVE IT!! I am very pleased with the results. I only needed one syringe for both cheeks and half a syringe around the mouth area. I was worried the cheek injections would be painful, but it wasn't at all. The area around the lips hurts much worse, but the pain is well worth it! I can't recommend fillers enough in case some of you ladies (or gents) are considering it!!


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I had it done around my mouth, marionette lines. It did not last a month, doc redid it and that didn't stay either. Go figure my body absorbs the stuff fast. Lots of money down the drain :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

